# Low light plants



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

what would be some appropriate plants for a 29 gallon Tank (well it's more like 23 gallons, considering the 3 inches of sand, and rocks ect..) That has a 65 watt light.

I already have one java fern.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Cryptocorines,most of Echinodorus,Anubias,Hygrophylla and many others....


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

65 watts on a 30g, i think that should be fine for most plants


----------

